# QR25DE



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Looking for a QR25DE engine from a 2005 frontier, anyone know where i can find one?


----------



## benett (May 28, 2006)

zellx2004 said:


> Looking for a QR25DE engine from a 2005 frontier, anyone know where i can find one?



CarPart.com - Quality OEM Parts at Wholesale Prices

2005
Engine
Nissan Xterra	4.0L 20053721	$3630	PRP- Midway Auto Parts, Inc. USA-MO(Kansas-City) E-mail 1-816-242-0100
2005
Engine
Nissan Xterra	3.0L NDS STARTED 20060401	$3630	PRP- Midway Auto Parts, Inc. USA-MO(Kansas-City) E-mail 1-816-242-0100
2005
Engine
Nissan Xterra	6 267 MILES 4.0 AT	6,000 G1458TF	$3000	PRP - Precision Auto Parts - PAR Member USA-AZ(Phoenix) Request_Quote 1-602-232-5146 1-877-703-3583 Request_Insurance_Quote
2006
Engine
Nissan Frontier	11-05,4X4,4.0,EFI,16 0-165COMP,OP-NOR	2,000	A	05508	$2900	Mr. R's Auto Salvage USA-WY(Buffalo) E-mail 1-800-834-8307
2005
Engine
Nissan Pathfinder	DASH BURN NO MILES VIN A 4.0	1,000 G578TF	$2700	PRP - Precision Auto Parts - PAR Member USA-AZ(Phoenix) Request_Quote 1-602-232-5146 1-877-703-3583 Request_Insurance_Quote
2006
Engine
Nissan Frontier	BLACK,2-06,4.0,5SPD, OFFROAD	1,000 260216	$2500	Flower's Auto Wreckers USA-PA(Smithton) Request_Quote 1-800-872-5475 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Xterra	20 242 MILES VIN A 4.0 AT	20,000 G736TF	$2500	PRP - Precision Auto Parts - PAR Member USA-AZ(Phoenix) Request_Quote 1-602-232-5146 1-877-703-3583 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Frontier NF3682	$2500	AAA Truck Recyclers USA-AZ(Phoenix) E-mail 1-800-423-2493
2005
Engine
Nissan Pathfinder	4.0,AOD,4X4,2-05,SE 10,000	A	G28005	$2500	Roberts Salvage, Inc. USA-OK(Moffett) E-mail 1-800-259-0904
2005
Engine
Nissan Pathfinder	5-05,4.0L,AOD,X LOWER 311	13,254	A	FH0510	$2500	Tilghman's Auto Parts, Inc. USA-NJ(Jobstown) Request_Quote 1-609-723-7469 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Pathfinder	4.0 2WD AT	17	A	26019	$2500	Metro Auto Salvage USA-NY(Ridgewood) Request_Quote 1-718-381-9090 1-800-386-3032 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Xterra	SEE DETAIL	23,612	A	600701	$2400	Robertson Auto Salvage USA-MA(Wareham) E-mail 1-800-551-7000
2005
Engine
Nissan Frontier	6cyl 1K R0390	$2400	Auto Parts of Shelby -PRP USA-NC(Shelby) Request_Quote 1-888-597-7278 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Frontier 31,000 SH0636	$2250	Hi-Way Auto Parts Inc. USA-TX(Brownwood) E-mail 1-800-447-0611
2005
Engine
Nissan Xterra 12,001	A	GB129	$2250	Weber Bros Auto USA-PA(Lebanon) E-mail 1-800-222-2528
2005
Engine
Nissan Xterra	4.0,AOD,02 05,EFI,4X4 606273	$2250	Key Auto Parts USA-KY(Murray) E-mail 1-800-626-3302
2005
Engine
Nissan Xterra	-4X4,4.0,A,7K,165-17 5 HOT,RUN EXC.	4,347
--km--
7,000	A	I140P	$2212.39
--Can--
$2500.00	HondaToy Automotive Can-AB(Edmonton) E-mail 1-800-661-3957
2005
Engine
Nissan Frontier	W EX NEEDS L VALVE COVER SF0440	$2150	Hi-Way Auto Parts Inc. USA-TX(Brownwood) E-mail 1-800-447-0611
2005
Engine
Nissan Frontier	3k 6 MONTH WARRANTY #116929A	3,000 BB061	$2100	Borges Foreign Auto USA-MA(Dighton) Request_Quote 1-800-662-6150 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Truck	-6 CYL (VQ40DE, VIN 'A', 4TH DIGIT)- A	06614I	$2000.36	Butler Auto Parts USA-NC(Forest-City) Request_Quote 1-800-835-4645 ext 200 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Pathfinder	runs nice 17 723k	17,000 DB151	$2000	General Auto Recycling USA-RI(Tiverton) E-mail 1-800-556-7316
2005
Engine
Nissan Pathfinder	4.0,AT,18K,CK 18,766 063018	$1980	PRP - Saw Mill Auto Wreckers USA-NY(Yonkers) Request_Quote Toll Free: 1-800-227-1111 Local: 914-968-5300 Request_Insurance_Quote
2006
Engine
Nissan Xterra	11-05,4X2,MFI,4.0L,A 0D,9273 MILES	9,273 984381	$1950	Atlas Foreign Used Auto Parts USA-TX(Pasadena) E-mail 1-800-801-0297
2005
Engine
Nissan Pathfinder	4-05,4.0L,2846 MILES,TURNS-NO KEYS 052847	$1900	PRP - Leesville Auto Wreckers, Inc. USA-NJ(Rahway) E-mail 1-888-879-5573
2005
Engine
Nissan Xterra	1-05,4.0L,AT,4X2,TUR NS EXC,13K 060546	$1900	PRP - Leesville Auto Wreckers, Inc. USA-NJ(Rahway) E-mail 1-888-879-5573
2005
Engine
Nissan Frontier	1104,4WD,MFI,4.0LCA, 6SP,SE,175X6	16,000	A	A05203	$1875	Action Auto Parts and Recyclers USA-OR(Central-Point) Request_Quote 1-800-443-0513 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Frontier	(6-244) -6CYL 7K VIN A 4TH DIG 00505707	$1800	City Auto Salvage USA-NC(Durham) Request_Quote 1-919-596-8191 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Pathfinder	*BRKN_MNTS(ALUM) BAD_PAN INTAK	38,000 06405B	$1800	Diamond Auto Parts - QRP Partner USA-WI(Fond-duLac) E-mail 1-800-236-7731
2006
Engine
Nissan Frontier	plentium broke	13,691	A	00416168	$1800	Lewisville Motor Company USA-NC(Winston-Salem) E-mail 1-800-722-6711
2005
Engine
Nissan Truck	-11,000 MILES	11,000	A	S016	$1500	AA Auto USA-AR(North-Little Rock) Request_Quote 1-800-336-2231 Request_Insurance_Quote
2006
Engine
Nissan Xterra	4D,ABS,4.0,AOD,F,1.0 6 LOCAL MTG BROK FJ5683	$1500	Fagan Auto Parts USA-AL(Piedmont) E-mail 1-800-331-5282
2005
Engine
Nissan Truck	6 Cyl (VQ40DE, VIN 'A', 4th digit)- 4K SPCT	$1500	Mitch's Auto USA-MI(Detroit) Request_Quote 1-800-283-3634 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Frontier	4x4 INT BURN TMU 605784	$1300	W & W Motors USA-TN(Madisonville) E-mail 1-800-385-0938
2005
Engine
Nissan Pathfinder	-6 CYL VIN A-L MTR MTD BOSS BROKE-U	7,000	A	K02905	$Call	Sams Riverside Auto Salvage USA-IA(Des-Moines) Request_Quote 1-800-383-2163 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Pathfinder	01-05 NEEDS 308-350L LOOK 5L0414	$Call	Hi-Bridge Automotive Inc. USA-SC(Inman) E-mail 1-800-845-4124
2005
Engine
Nissan Frontier	9-05,4.0L,A.T.,LE 5,899	A	060334	$Call	Mitchell Auto & Used Parts USA-AL(Ranburne) E-mail 1-800-981-5887
2005
Engine
Nissan Xterra	(6 Cyl, VQ40DE, VIN 'A', 4th digit)- 8M	8,000 12496	$Call	Rite Away Auto, Inc. USA-MN(Big-Lake) Request_Quote 1-800-527-4895 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Xterra 2620	$Call	J.C. Recycling, Inc. USA-CT(Meriden) E-mail 1-888-247-1199
2005
Engine
Nissan Frontier	FRONTIER/4.0L/AT/25K /ENG ASSM	25,000 060594	$Call	Nica Motors, Inc. USA-TX(San-Antonio) Request_Quote 1-800-251-5656 Request_Insurance_Quote
2006
Engine
Nissan Truck	6 Cyl (VQ40DE, VIN 'A', 4th digit)- 7027	$Call	Miami Foreign Car Parts Corp. USA-FL(Miami) E-mail 1-305-885-8585
2005
Engine
Nissan Xterra	(6 Cyl, VQ40DE, VIN 'A', 4th digit)-	10,000 A10514	$Call	Apple Auto Dismantling USA-CA(Wilmington) Request_Quote 1-562-436-6424 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Truck	6 Cyl (VQ40DE, VIN 'A', 4th digit)-BLUE P1369	$Call	Brims Imports Auto USA-OH(Kenton) Request_Quote 1-800-221-3874 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Xterra	(6 Cyl, VQ40DE, VIN 'A', 4th digit)-GOLD O2684	$Call	Brims Imports Auto USA-OH(Kenton) Request_Quote 1-800-221-3874 Request_Insurance_Quote
2005
Engine
Nissan Pathfinder	RUNS GOOD	5,315 B22267	$Call	Craig Automotive Foreign USA-MO(Rosebud) E-mail 1-800-992-1918 1-573-764-3385
2005
Engine
Nissan Xterra	326BRK,329BRK,337BRK ,3087DAM,SEE D37353	$Call	Crusher Auto & Truck Salvage USA-CO(Denver) E-mail 1-800-789-6521
Year
Part
Model Description Miles Part
Grade Stock# US
Price


----------



## kizmet (Jan 22, 2008)

*2005 Frotier 4.0L*

I've got a 2005 4.0L that is in my wrecked frontier. It has 52 000 Km and was taken care of. The truck has frame damage and body damage in the middle. Located in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Balthazar696 (Jul 20, 2009)

kizmet said:


> I've got a 2005 4.0L that is in my wrecked frontier. It has 52 000 Km and was taken care of. The truck has frame damage and body damage in the middle. Located in Saskatchewan.


:jawdrop:

:wtf: hes looking for a qr25de. He states that clearly.


----------

